# Don't know what to do anymore?? PICS attached!



## Snowden (May 18, 2016)

Hi guys

So, this is has been my journey:

On March, 2nd 2016, I decided to hit back the gym, after a very long break 1-2 years.

I started with:

77 kg
14 % Body Fat 
Bicep: 34 cm
4000 calories 
6 Training session per week - never more then 30-45mins ! 
1 Day off

After not seeing much changes, if any at all, on my body, after the 1 month, I decided to increase my calories to 4500 and to only train 4 times per week(Monday: Chest; Wednesday: Back; Friday: Bicep; Saturday: Shoulders) - Yes, I am skipping legs on purpose until I am starting to see some serious results.

I am now at:

- 84.3 kg
- 19% Body Fat
- Bicep 36 - 36.5cm
- 4500 calories

I am honestly not happy with the results at all, you can barely see any chest size increasement.

A few facts about me:

- 22 years old
- 1.93 cm height 
- Ectomorph - I lose weight really easy!

I am not sure what to think about the whole situation now.. and whether I shall increase my calories again to, this time, 4500 calories on rest days and 4800 - 5000 calories on training days ? when I was at 4500 calories, I had about 100g Fat, 150g Protein and the rest was carbs.

Or, shall I be cutting now, and come back to bulk when I reached about 14 % Body Fat again?


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

personally id concentrate on building some muscle mass and continue to bulk.

Your diet is an easy fix, just eat more, sounds like you already know this.

Your routine looks s**t tbh, you're skipping legs and dedicating a whole session to arms which is at this stage is completely unneccessary.

Check out one of the tried and tested beginner routines like a full body such as stronglifts or icf5x5 or lyle mcdonalds bulking routine, either of these or any similar routine will suit you well and should see you getting some good results providing you are eating right.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Skipping legs you are just a troll, goodbye


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Train legs. 
Trainer harder.
Eat better.

Come back in one month.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

You are eating too much and making yourself unnecessarily fat. Reduce total calories until you are gaining minimal fat.

Are you making progress in the gym? As in are you gradually increasing weight or reps?


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

after seeing no change in 1 month?

theres your problem.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

andyboro said:


> after seeing no change in 1 month?
> 
> theres your problem.


 yup, too early



ILLBehaviour said:


> personally id concentrate on building some muscle mass and continue to bulk.
> 
> Your diet is an easy fix, just eat more, sounds like you already know this.
> 
> ...


 skipping legs? no excuse, there is plenty of time, your routines are all wrong, no need for just biceps, chest etc on a separate days. As the dude above suggested, or alternatively ULUL if you really don't like full body

I used to do what you were doing pissing about with 5 / 6 exercises for chest alone, once per week, totally the wrong approach at the start


----------



## Snowden (May 18, 2016)

Ultrasonic said:


> You are eating too much and making yourself unnecessarily fat. Reduce total calories until you are gaining minimal fat.
> 
> Are you making progress in the gym? As in are you gradually increasing weight or reps?


 I reduced my calories back to 3200 - So I am at surplus of only 150 calories - In this way I should be able to lose some Fat while not losing to much of my mussels I guess?

I did make some great progress in the gym - I went from 10kg bench press, to 50kg for example. I am gradually increasing my weight yes


----------



## Snowden (May 18, 2016)

JohhnyC said:


> yup, too early
> 
> skipping legs? no excuse, there is plenty of time, your routines are all wrong, no need for just biceps, chest etc on a separate days. As the dude above suggested, or alternatively ULUL if you really don't like full body
> 
> I used to do what you were doing pissing about with 5 / 6 exercises for chest alone, once per week, totally the wrong approach at the start


 I am actual doing the BIG 6 Training workout now... So I do Monday: Upper Body - Wednesday: Lower Body - Friday: Wednesday and then on the next week, I reverse etc...


----------



## Snowden (May 18, 2016)

andyboro said:


> after seeing no change in 1 month?
> 
> theres your problem.


 What do you mean? I have been training for 3 months now?


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Snowden said:


> What do you mean? I have been training for 3 months now?


 A common problem with new trainers is impatience - youre not going to change the world in a few months mate


----------



## Snowden (May 18, 2016)

andyboro said:


> A common problem with new trainers is impatience - youre not going to change the world in a few months mate


 Agree but the thing is that I already did some heavy liftings 2 years ago - I didnt pay attention to anything I was eating, I was gaining some serious LEAN mass back then.

Now, since I started again 3 months ago, I can't see any improvement at all - I got stronger, yes, but sizes didnt change at all.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Snowden said:


> Agree but the thing is that I already did some heavy liftings 2 years ago - I didnt pay attention to anything I was eating, I was gaining some serious LEAN mass back then.
> 
> Now, since I started again 3 months ago, I can't see any improvement at all - I got stronger, yes, but sizes didnt change at all.


 Are you carrying more fat these days?


----------



## Snowden (May 18, 2016)

Before I started to hit back the gym again, I was at 13-14% BF now I am at about 20%

If I don't train or anything, I get skinny really quick.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Snowden said:


> I reduced my calories back to 3200 - So I am at surplus of only 150 calories - In this way I should be able to lose some Fat while not losing to much of my mussels I guess?
> 
> I did make some great progress in the gym - I went from 10kg bench press, to 50kg for example. I am gradually increasing my weight yes


 If you want to lose fat you need to eat fewer calories that you use. You basically need to pick a calorie intake and see how you get on though. It's hard to know what might be sensible from what you've been doing so this may as well be 3200 kcal.

Keep up the good work in the gym .


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

OP is just a little fvcking pussy. You give yourself easy workouts in your "routine", which is why you have no leg day and that's why you give yourself a day for JUST biceps... and not triceps included? If you're going to go to the gym then atleast exercise with some sort of intensity, not skipping workouts just because you're lazy.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Oh and how do you even know you lose weight easily, you've probably never even dieted properly before in your life, so how do you work that one out?


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

You clearly need a test tren dbol cycle


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Give him till the end of the month before he's on the dbol. Lol

I bet your training is the problem. Train harder, more often, compound lifts every session. Arm days are for geordie shore boys


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

The problem is that by his own admission he's added almost 10% (so probably more) to his body fat and can't understand why he doesn't look better.


----------



## Snowden (May 18, 2016)

mrwright said:


> You clearly need a test tren dbol cycle


 What is that?


----------



## Snowden (May 18, 2016)

andyboro said:


> The problem is that by his own admission he's added almost 10% (so probably more) to his body fat and can't understand why he doesn't look better.


 I found that really strange to - I even went from 77kg to about 84.4kg in 3 months - Its also weird that I am becoming stronger, yet I am not becoming bigger.

Not sure what I should be doing now... Should I go down to 2900 calories in order to lose some fat again?


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Snowden said:


> I found that really strange to - I even went from 77kg to about 84.4kg in 3 months - Its also weird that I am becoming stronger, yet I am not becoming bigger.
> 
> Not sure what I should be doing now... Should I go down to 2900 calories in order to lose some fat again?


 You're gaining weight so you are getting bigger, you just look no better because of the fat.

Definitely reduce cals to get some fat down.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Snowden said:


> I found that really strange to - I even went from 77kg to about 84.4kg in 3 months - Its also weird that I am becoming stronger, yet I am not becoming bigger.
> 
> Not sure what I should be doing now... Should I go down to 2900 calories in order to lose some fat again?


 Are you just picking random numbers out of the air? Try the 3200 kcal you said above, for at least a week, and then reassess.

If you are completely new to training then gaining strength without much size gain is fairly normal. This is due to neurological adaptations to training. Also, I suspect like most beginners you have fairly unrealistic expectations about how rapidly you should see your muscles grow. It can vary significantly between individuals, but gaining muscle is a slow process, and results come with time and consistancy. (Of course taking steroids will speed things up considerably and you'll no doubt have loads of people telling you to do so shortly. I choose not to do this myself.)


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Sorry, my last reply may have sounded a little short. What you need to be doing is getting a proper handle on what effect different calorie intakes has on you. To do this you need to pick a number and stick with it, to see if you end up gaining or losing fat/weight.


----------



## Snowden (May 18, 2016)

andyboro said:


> You're gaining weight so you are getting bigger, you just look no better because of the fat.
> 
> Definitely reduce cals to get some fat down.


 Ok Thanks for your advices!

I will try go with 2900 calories, as my calories baseline is 3151 cal and I know I will fairly lose some good weight with that, hopefully it will not all be just mussels!

I will get back to you and keep you updated.

Cheers mate


----------



## Snowden (May 18, 2016)

Ultrasonic said:


> Are you just picking random numbers out of the air? Try the 3200 kcal you said above, for at least a week, and then reassess.
> 
> If you are completely new to training then gaining strength without much size gain is fairly normal. This is due to neurological adaptations to training. Also, I suspect like most beginners you have fairly unrealistic expectations about how rapidly you should see your muscles grow. It can vary significantly between individuals, but gaining muscle is a slow process, and results come with time and consistancy. (Of course taking steroids will speed things up considerably and you'll no doubt have loads of people telling you to do so shortly. I choose not to do this myself.)


 I am not just picking random numbers. Everything is calculated in proportion to my current weights and height!

My calories baseline is at 3151.

I am not completely new to training. The first time I properly starting working out was 2 years ago - That time I didnt pay attention to anything I was eating and become really big in not even 3 weeks. Thats why I am concerned now because now I do watch what I am eating(Protein: 125g Fat: 83g Rest is carbs, based on 84.5 kg body weight and giving me a total of 2900 calories.

This is just under my calorie baseline, and I know with that, I will be losing some weights fairly quick, which hopefully will be more fat then my mussels.

And BIG NO to steroids!


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Snowden said:


> I am not just picking random numbers. Everything is calculated in proportion to my current weights and height!
> 
> My calories baseline is at 3151.
> 
> ...


 All 'calculated' numbers are VERY approximate - they can easily be out by over 500 kcal. The only way to properly figure out the right calorie intake is to stick to a number for a while, see how you get on, and adjust accordingly. Also bear in mind that your body adjusts our time to both over and undereating such that how you respond to a given calorie intake can vary over time as well.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Snowden said:


> I will try go with 2900 calories, as my calories baseline is 3151 cal and I know I will fairly lose some good weight with that, hopefully it will not all be just mussels!


 Yeah to right mate don't want to loose any mussels, that would be downright shellfish.


----------



## pooledaniel (May 8, 2013)

I kind of hope this is a troll post. Literal carcrash :<

Good job on those giving advice if it's serious though.


----------



## dentylad (Nov 19, 2011)

I train a bit old fashioned.

Back/biceps

Chest/triceps

Shoulders/legs

Core exercises either on a 4th day or dedicate it into other routines during the week. Seems to be doing fine so far.


----------



## redpill859 (Mar 11, 2014)

@Snowden looking at your macros 140g of protein seems a bit low for a bulk id think about going for a protein level that is at least 1g-1.2g of current overall body weight, or to make sure, your total goal body weight. that might allow you to reduce carbs and fats if needed.


----------

